# Newts for sale wanted and Newt eggs for sale wanted



## alexscott98 (May 22, 2017)

Hi everyone, I am looking to be buying any of the Crested Newt species (apart from the Great Crested Newt lol) including eggs as well. I am also interested in Alpine and marbelled newts too. Please leave a comment or PM me, thanks.


----------



## steve56616 (Dec 30, 2008)

Id be interested in some as well so if you find anyone maybe you can pass them onto me as well. Sorry for hijacking your thread but seemed silly to ask the same thing on a new one :2thumb:


----------



## Exolotl (Nov 16, 2014)

hiya i know dartfrog.co.uk is currently selling some triturus. and im sure some people are selling them in amphibian classifieds on this forum. also, you can keep GCN as long as they are CB, i'd try to get in contact with charles snell for them.


----------

